# Curious About Fostering!



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

OK, so I figured this was just as good of a place to ask than anywhere. I see people asking for Foster Homes all the time, especially since we have a few small rescues that focus primarily on poulling pups and dogs from high-kill shelters in NC. I was curious if it is possible to only foster puppies? I have the experience, my mom used to show and breed Shetland Sheepdogs, and we used to do a lot of work with Pit Bulls, I can do the birthing, the feeding, the training/(potty training ), etc. Both of my dogs are awesome, super dogs, healthy, vetted, trained, etc. I just don't want to bring an adult dog into the house Just In Case. Will they not allow it if you wont " take all dogs"?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Nope, there are foster homes that are puppy fosters only. 

Just be sure to find a GOOD rescue. 

Reference checks
Vet checks
Home checks
on applicants (and you)

Evaluate adult dogs before accepting them into the program
Hold dogs in foster homes for a minimum period to continue the evaluation process
Cover routine and necessary vetting 
Take all dogs back

Emphasis on dog-family match

Etc!


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

OK, awesome! I will have to research a few around here. I know there is one in particular that rescues from the high kill shelter in NC. They come back sometimes with a few litters of puppies. I would love to do it, I love puppies, I am self employed so I can come home anytime I need to ( god knows, when Cullen was a baby, I came home from work every 2-3 hours to take him out). I have the space and the means, and I can pass a home check with flying colors. Vet check I am unsure of, as we take Gizmo to the SPCA clinic, and Cullen goes to the walk in place that's cheap ( not that I can't do better, but the more I save on Vet Bills by going to the weekly clinic, the more I can spend on good quality toys and food and such). We shall see.. any rescues around here in particular that anyone knows of that I should check with?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Are you in VA Beach? 

I would talk to VAGSR Virginia German Shepherd Rescue, Inc. Main

I do not know the geography of your state so not sure if you would be near Shepherds to Love, or other midatlantic Shepherd rescues. 

I do want to say WATCH OUT for rescues that pull bunches of puppies from kill shelters. Lots of times they are basically brokers. Like a puppy store to the uninformed they look great on the outside, are all sorts of sick on the inside with what they do - you can't pull lots of southern pups on the cheap - and somehow they do - these pups are usually loaded with worms at the least, parvo is common, so red flags flying! 

In fact, even if you don't want to foster for GSD rescue, you can ask them for recommendations - they will know in your area better who is a rescue, and who is a broker.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Hi,

Thanks kindly for the referral! 

We actually have several fosters who only want to work with puppies. I say doG bless their souls because I would rather foster six older dogs than one puppy!

Our site is www.shepherdrescue.org and you can find the volunteer and foster home applications right on the site. We have a great group of folks in the VA Beach/Tidewater area and we do lots of events down that way. 

If you have any specific questions, please don't hesitate to shoot me a note. I will warn you - fostering is highly addictive!


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

No reason you can't foster puppies only. They are a lot of work with all the housebreaking and socializing you need to do with them, but they are so darn cute and fun. 

Be very careful before bringing them in as they are more likely to be sick than an adult dog. Most of the puppies I have had through my house have been extremely sick and required a lot of TLC. They are also the most likely to cause you to fail fostering.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Well, awesome! Hoping to move either to Roanoke or Richmond, so the GSD rescue being statewide would probobly be the best option! I miss having a puppy, but while I work on Cullen and training and possible titling and such, I just am not ready to get my next full time forever dog... but I love pups... was actually going to do some " socialization" type of day at a time " fostering" for a friend that raises Czech VlCaks.... we shal see. After I get through with the rest of the minor remodeling, i will be putting in an application with the GSD rescue/rescues! Hopefully my " vet" won't be a problem.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

I foster for VGSR and they have been GREAT!!! Tessa is my first foster and they have given me a lot of support and guidance with her. I highly recommend them!! And fostering is wonderful, it is a great feeling to know you have saved a dog who otherwise might not have had a chance. Good Luck!!


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

Is VGSR statewide? Was wondering if they cover the Lynchburg area so I could sign up to foster as well.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

We have pretty good coverage throughout most of the state, except for the extreme western portion. Which means we would really like to expand our contacts in the areas where we have fewer volunteers!!!

Since we get requests from folks in VA/MD/DC/WV/NC we are always looking to add to our network of foster homes. 

If you have any specific questions, please shoot me an email and I will give you my cell phone number or personal email.

Thanks kindly for your consideration. VGSR is so lucky to have such a wonderful, absolutely amazing bunch of volunteers!


----------

